# Replaceable Derailleur (Derailer) Hanger on 08+ Madones



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

(just trying to liven the Trek forum up a bit)

I have noticed in several posts and pictures that some of the newer Madones frames are being built with an RDH (replaceable rear derailleur* hanger) and some without.

I know with the early 2008 Madone's all models were built with standard one piece rear dropouts. Indeed my 6.5 Pro was so built, and it was built sometime around Nov-Dec 2007. Since that time the new Madone frames have come built with a replaceable derailleur hanger, but it doesn't appear to be all frames. Trek replaced my 08 frame in July of 08 (and I finally got it in Aug or Sep) and it was built with an RDH. I have seen at least one other post with a replacement 6.5 Pro having an RDH before mine was delivered, so it appears Trek was trying out the newer 09 frame with the old paint at least on the OCLV Red frames, what about the BLACK frames?

So I guess my question is, who has taken recent delivery of a Madone and what type of rear dropout do you have?

Thanks
zac

* or derailer in respect to Sheldon Brown.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Zac -
Can't answer the question regarding the new RDH on the 09 Madones, but I do applaud the effort of trying to liven things up on the Trek forum. Since the first wave of new generation Madones hit the shops and streets, there was some really great reading and back and forth on here. Unfortunately, the excitement has really died on here in the last several months. I haven't even seen anyone raving about their new Madones, whether they be 08 or 09, on here for a while!! Come on Madonies, lets hear it!!!


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

my 08 was replaced in October........a 5.5 / 64cm and now has the RDH. also came in the new 09 color which i love.

the 09 also rides significantly stiffer than my 08 btw. The 08 had some cracks on the BB area and was replaced. ................... it was avery very light for a big bike. Maybe a bit to much, those of us that require 64cm frames are usually well over 200 lbs. The 08 sucked up the road for sure but i could always feel it moving around in ways it shouldn't.

i'm more than impressed with how trek handle my warranty.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

My '08 5.2 does not have a replaceable hanger - according to the frame it was made in November '07 though - not sure if that's anything to do with it.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> my 08 was replaced in October........a 5.5 / 64cm and now has the RDH. also came in the new 09 color which i love.
> 
> the 09 also rides significantly stiffer than my 08 btw. The 08 had some cracks on the BB area and was replaced. ................... it was avery very light for a big bike. Maybe a bit to much, those of us that require 64cm frames are usually well over 200 lbs. The 08 sucked up the road for sure but i could always feel it moving around in ways it shouldn't.
> 
> i'm more than impressed with how trek handle my warranty.


Sounds like the BB cracks compromised the integrity and stiffness of your first frame. Is it possible that it moved around in ways it shouldn't because of the cracks? Maybe this new frame seems stiffer because its not cracked?


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Sounds like the BB cracks compromised the integrity and stiffness of your first frame. Is it possible that it moved around in ways it shouldn't because of the cracks? Maybe this new frame seems stiffer because its not cracked?


i dont think so, to be honest, the cracks didnt look like much more than clear coat cracks. my dealer sent pics to Trek and they sent a new frame. They are not able to repair the BB area I was told. They already repaired the chain stay in the spring (racing crash).....RIP, the store took a saw to it.

anyway, the new frame just rides and feels harsher. More road feedback and stiffer at both ends. Not that it's bad, just really different. The old frame was a dream to ride over rough and bumpy raods. Very forgiving, i race an aluminum bike and used the Madone for club rides.
I'm guessing that it has more to do with it being a 64cm......not many in the biz making carbon bikes this size.............a little consumer R&D by Trek perhaps. I'm pumped, I never though I would ever own a carbon bike. (non custom) I will buy and sell many more bike before parting with this one.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

The replaceable hanger started with the 09 models and is a direct reflection of the shops and customers wanting it this way. Trek still believes that the non-replaceable is better for shifting purposes and weight. But for normal people to have to send the entire frame back to Trek for repairs can be quite expensive and time consuming.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

ps....RDH......its about time, shifting smifting...........many other things have more influence on shifting way before this. IMHO


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

cww180 said:


> The replaceable hanger started with the 09 models and is a direct reflection of the shops and customers wanting it this way. Trek still believes that the non-replaceable is better for shifting purposes and weight. But for normal people to have to send the entire frame back to Trek for repairs can be quite expensive and time consuming.


That is why I posted. Not so sure it started with the 09s unless Trek was releasing the 09s in June. As I said, my number 2 Madone has a RDH and I have had it since Aug, but it was sitting in the shop since late June/early July. I suppose that Trek decided to retool on the Red OCLV. But again have they followed suit with the Black OCLV? I am seeing lots of photos with one piece hangers...Don't forget these aren't bikes that have been sitting on a show room floor collecting dust...almost all OCLV Madones are special orders and with a significant lead time for several models and sizes. 

As to reasons: 
Damage replacement: I have never bent a DH, although I have trashed several RDs in my day. But that is just me. Don't know how much of a problem it is, but for a bike company of Trek's stature, that has never used RDHs on their road bikes to suddenly use them, must be for a solid reason. 

As to weight: My number 2 frame (with RDH) IIRC actually weighed several grams (like ±50 or so) less than my number 1 frame (without RDH) and that is with the exact same fork and bearings. (both 6.5 Pros with 08 paint schemes in 56cm) so I don't think weight is a factor here.

As to the shifting performance, (BTW, I used to feel the same, but my opinions have changed) modern derailleurs with lateral movement in the jockey pulleys are pretty forgiving, and will easily compensate for any loss of stiffness that may be introduced. However, I think that is a non-issue. Once your wheel is locked in, that two piece dropout is just as stiff as a one piece.

zac


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Zac -
> Can't answer the question regarding the new RDH on the 09 Madones, but I do applaud the effort of trying to liven things up on the Trek forum. Since the first wave of new generation Madones hit the shops and streets, there was some really great reading and back and forth on here. Unfortunately, the excitement has really died on here in the last several months. I haven't even seen anyone raving about their new Madones, whether they be 08 or 09, on here for a while!! Come on Madonies, lets hear it!!!


So I can't talk about my 07 Madone? it's old news, ho hum. I'm depressed now. Maybe I need a new bike.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 

My 09 , 5.2 Madone will come with RDH. Just saw it yesterday love it !!.Should be ready as soon the bars and stem gets in .Race x lite wheels are already here and cant wait to try the whole thing ...as soon the snow's gone ...beurk ! 

For Zac 
Where can i find or what brand are those white carbon bottle cage you have on your Madone ? Thanks 

cheers


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

GGW said:


> For Zac
> Where can i find or what brand are those white carbon bottle cage you have on your Madone ? Thanks
> 
> cheers


I may be wrong, but I am pretty certain those are Bontrager Race Lite cages in white. They're not carbon though, they're composite.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Yup, they are cheap Bonty white plastic cages. Impossible to keep clean, but they hold the bottles well. 

zac


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 

Merci beaucoup ! . Thats why they are not expensive , hard to clean but easely replacable when they get's to dirty .Will look nice on the new 5.2 Madone tough .


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Bienvenus


----------

